
Maryland Debacle Shows Why We Must Get Football Out of Our Universities - FireBeyond
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2015/10/11/get-football-out-of-our-universities-take-it-private/
======
mc32
I think it's unfair to characterize football at MD for draining the sports
finances, as it paints it in broad strokes. More often than not, football
carries the other sports.

That said, it's about time football's preeminence is questioned. From the way
it skews academics toward athletics and also contributes to head injuries
which can result in brain damage to they way it provides false hopes of
success to athletes.

It may be time to call it like it is and demote the sport and let schools
educate and prepare students for more realistic professions.

------
HarryHirsch
Strange. IT workers are generally at-will employees, but football coaches
don't seem to be. What's up?

~~~
_delirium
High-level employees often have contracts with specific severance terms, even
at tech companies. For example, Carly Fiorina got around $40 million in
compensation when she was fired from HP.

But lower-level employees, at least without a union, typically lack the
leverage to negotiate much of anything as far as employment security or
severance terms go.

